# planted tank from scratch



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i would like to try to start a planted tank from scratch , 10 g tank to start , and is there any way to get the plants started from seeds or do u need to have plants from stores in tank.id like to know what i need from gravel to lighting and what is the best way to start can anyone help 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I guess you probably want a basic, low maintenance, low cost planted aquarium to start with. You are best to get your plants from people here as the prices are lower. You can start new plants from cuttings, bulbs and offsets. Anubias, java fern, and crypts are some of the low light tough plants to start off with.
What type of light are you going to use with the 10 gal.? Try for at least 20 watts and you should be able to grow low light level plants. If it already has an incandescent light canopy then you could try compact fluorescents. Around 6500K is a good colour of light. As far as substrate is concerned you could use plain gravel at about 3-5 mm. Course sand is also another option.
If you add fish then that should take care of plant nutrients for the plants listed above. No co2 is needed. 
I am sure that others will have their own ideas so pick the ones you like and go for it.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

my ten g is my favorite planted tank and it practically takes care of itself. i have two compact florescent bulbs in there. not sure of the wattage. got them in a big box at canadian tire. so far, everything i put in there grows. i just have shrimp in there and feed an algea wafer a day for about 150-200 shrimp. very low maintenance. i change half the water ever few weeks. so far the tank grows things like it's a miracle. right now i have an nice red sword in there, a crypt wendii, another crypt i forget the name of, half red half green and one that's really thin and wavy, some x-mas moss, java moss, african water fern, three types of java ferns, bacopa, and a few others. that's just what's in there right now. gravel i have fine grain natural river grave. plants seem to like the fine grade gravels better for their roots to dig through. sand works good too but can add to algea issues. keep the light on 8 or so hours a day. try to go for a natural looking gravel or you'll probably end up wanting to change it some day and it will be a big p.i.t.a good luck and post picks when you get it going.


----------

